# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil

## gpacheco

*Lima, set. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de importación de semillas botánicas de pino (Pinus spp), de origen y procedencia de Brasil.  
Esto debido al interés de la empresa Arborizaciones en importar este producto, ante lo cual la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa inició el respectivo estudio con la finalidad de establecer los requisitos fitosanitarios apropiados.   
De esta forma, la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa estableció requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
Entre los requisitos se encuentran que el envío cuente con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen o procedencia. 
El envío también deberá estar acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen que consigne una declaración de producto libre de Shaeropsis sapinea.  
Asimismo, un tratamiento de desinfección preembarque con Carbendazim (0.5 por ciento)+ Prochloraz (0.375 por ciento), o cualquier otro producto de acción equivalente. 
Los envases deberán ser nuevos y de primer uso, además el importador deberá contar con su  registro de importadores lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena postentrada vigente. 
El proceso de cuarentena postentrada tendrá una duración  de ocho meses, señaló Senasa. 
En dicho lapso, el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena posentrada y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena posentrada.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas alimenticias de pecano de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera de Indonesia Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

----------

